# GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Seattle SuperSonics



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=6><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font size=6><font color=green>Seattle SuperSonics</font></font></font> </center>

 *VS* 

<center>11-7-03
TV: ESPN
7:30 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

*Main Matchup*

 *VS* 


*Other Matchups*

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Dale Davis*

</center>
<center><font color=black>*Portland (2-2) Seattle (2-0)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*

Here is what Rasheed has to say:



> On Seattle game Friday:
> We owe them one. Rashard Lewis is coming off a 50-point game, so it’s going to be my job to slow him down.


LINK


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Please, PLEASE Blazers.......get me back on-track again with a nice win tonight. :gopray:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm guessing that DA will not play again. This, combined with Patterson's injury, pretty much ensures that Qyntel will see significant minutes once again. I'm hoping for another nice game from him - if he can put 3 good games together in a row, I'm all for committing more PT to him even when Patterson returns.

If the Blazers don't pound the ball inside tonight, it will be a tragedy. Zach should be able to score on Radmanovic and Rasheed should be able to post up on Lewis as well.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*

Bonzi hurt....

:uhoh: 

TIME FOR WOODS!


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Stoudamire is a HUGE liability on defense. He gets burned everytime his defender has the ball. 

He is also playing at 1/2 speed.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I just turned it on, what happened to Bonzi?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

What a dunk from Wallace!


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Bonzi clashed with Brent Barry and they landed on each other. Bonzi held his left knee...he's back though. 

WALLACE WITH THE MONSTER JAM!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*

It is so nice to hear the announcers being so complimentary!

especially Tolbert on Wallace and Zach! :yes:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

That was awesome... maybe one of his more forceful dunks!


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Woods is struggling with his ballhandling.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Tied up. Portland shoudl be dominating if they could guard the Sonics guards at all. 
:upset:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Cliff Murray is hot right now

put a hand in his face, play some D


Bonzi blows a layup 
later connects


----------



## Flaming Homer (Jan 27, 2003)

What's going on with Bonzi? 3 Outside-Shots in a row?


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Bonzi, heating up......

The Blazers should be up by 10-12 by the way their big men are dominating. 

but....


:upset:


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Damon's a bum! Get him outta there!

1. Not using his speed
2. Slow
3. 2 straight TOs at the end of the quarter
4. His man is getting around him at ease
5. Can't initiate the offense


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Sonics use a 9-0 run to end the half with a 50-48 lead. Murray is playing a great game so far. I still think you guys pull it out if you continue to do as well as you have on the inside.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

TURNOVERS! 

:upset:


----------



## Flaming Homer (Jan 27, 2003)

Great job by Damon to keep the Sonics alive:dead: 
I don't get it, that our Opponent is shooting such a high percentage again.


----------



## goldfinger2020 (May 11, 2003)

Who's guarding Radmanovic? Who the hell is Ronald Murray? 

Another nobody having a career day against the Blazers. If Sheed is not guarding Radman, Cheeks should make the switch. Afterall, Sheed wouldn't mind floating around the perimeter.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I was just going to say Sheed was keeping his cool 

but too late!


TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT



I think he was robbed though, but his hand was in the net


----------



## goldfinger2020 (May 11, 2003)

Bonzi's taking too many jumpers, AGAIN. I miss the Bonzi of old. Banging on the blocks, getting garbage points, flying down court on the break getting easy buckets. Since his contract year when he developed somewhat of a jumper, he thinks he can make it everytime. Please Bonzi, start punishing guys down low again!


----------



## goldfinger2020 (May 11, 2003)

Good timeout by Cheeks. Things are starting to get out of hand.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I think he was robbed though, but his hand was in the net


That was an absolutely horrible call.


----------



## Flaming Homer (Jan 27, 2003)

Are the Blazers finally ready to play some defense? Or maybe can somebody tell me who watches the game tell me how they look on the defensive end?


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Flaming Homer</b>!
> Are the Blazers finally ready to play some defense? Or maybe can somebody tell me who watches the game tell me how they look on the defensive end?


They look absoultely HORRENDOUS on defence, especially the Perimeter defense. Portland has no desire to win this game...they're just going through the motions. Disgraceful.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Defense = Swiss cheese  (with cheesy smile included)


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

Damon, Wells and McInnis are playing terrible.
Something must be done about the guard situation.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> Damon's a bum! Get him outta there!
> 
> 1. Not using his speed
> ...



Damon and Bonzi are both IDIOTS! I am so tired of their lackluster effort.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> Damon, Wells and McInnis are playing terrible.
> Something must be done about the guard situation.


Damon and Wells mostly. McInnis is a backup right now. He wasn't turning the ball unforced as much as Stoudamire was. Wells is REALLY STRUGGLING hard with his shot selection and shot. 

Qyntel isn't playing so hot either.


----------



## Flaming Homer (Jan 27, 2003)

Thx Beaverton 
The only one who seems ready to play is Sheed, Z-Bo not bad, but already 5 TO.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Sheed is playing great on the low block. He had a technical, but it was a bad call. He's the only bright spot out there. 

If there was one.


----------



## goldfinger2020 (May 11, 2003)

Thing is, our guards shouldn't even be having to exert any energy on offense. We should be banging down low with Sheed & Zbo every time. Bonzi is playing terrible, inconsistant, & has bad shot selection. There's no way we should be losing by double digits.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Bonzi Wells isn't "playing badly" he SUCKS. He's not a good basketball player..bottom line..he's slow, has poor lateral movement, an awful outside shot, has very poor ball control, and is very unintelligent both on and off the court.

I cheered when he got hurt tonight and was disappointed at his return. I hope he tears his ACL.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>goldfinger2020</b>!
> Thing is, our guards shouldn't even be having to exert any energy on offense. We should be banging down low with Sheed & Zbo every time. Bonzi is playing terrible, inconsistant, & has bad shot selection. There's no way we should be losing by double digits.


That's true, but the thing is that its the Guard's fault that the ball isn't being moved. Even Tolbert saw that Stoudamire was taking WAY too long to start the offense. Its hard to start a low post play when there's only 10 seconds left on the clock. In the first quarter, they blazers were effectively getting the ball low but the difference is that they did not play good defense on the perimenter (especially Stoudamire, on Barry...even Ridnour blew past him with ease).


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> Bonzi Wells isn't "playing badly" he SUCKS. He's not a good basketball player..bottom line..he's slow, has poor lateral movement, an awful outside shot, has very poor ball control, and is very unintelligent both on and off the court.
> 
> I cheered when he got hurt tonight and was disappointed at his return. I hope he tears his ACL.


Well at least we're not Orlando or the Raptors. They are beyond redeemable. :angel:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

FINALLY that delay is over with...

Didn't this happen last year when the blazers played Orlando?


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*...*



> I cheered when he got hurt tonight and was disappointed at his return. I hope he tears his ACL.



This is completely out of line.


----------



## goldfinger2020 (May 11, 2003)

> I cheered when he got hurt tonight and was disappointed at his return. I hope he tears his ACL.


That's not cool. :sour: He's still got some trade value. I have the feeling Bonzi is going to turn into a JR Rider scenario. All the talent in the world, but just no hamster on the wheel.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Mo Cheeks only ran 3 plays for Randolph the whole game :upset: Is it me, or does Bonzi hurt the team more then he helps?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

How much of Seattle's large lead do you think is due to them being rested?


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

This game is painful to watch:dead: Our backcourt is horrible! Our offense sucks (don't know if it's the players fault, or Mo's lack of plays )


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*ONE WORD*

U G L Y




This team has no basketball sense what so ever.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I guess the media is right... Sheed is the problem.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Mo Cheeks only ran 3 plays for Randolph the whole game :upset: Is it me, or does Bonzi hurt the team more then he helps?


He's definitely hurting. I think there's something fishy about the way the game is being coached. I don't like our offense at all. 

I hope Bonzi can refocus and just relax. He looks like he's frustrated....I wish we had DA out there right now. He would be a spark right now.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

NO DEFENSIVE REBOUNDING! AT ALL! :upset:


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

:ttiwwp: 


:starwars: 

:woot: 


Let the Bashing begin!!!

We need a popcorn avitar. This sites gonna be hopin.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Mo Cheeks takes out Randolph for a majority of the 4th quarter.... Damon and Jefff are turnover machines.... ahh, this sucks


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

The difference when Jeff is in the game versus Damon at the 1 though is that he's actually talking to the other players and trying to direct the offense. You see him at least attempt to get some kind of flow together. 

Damon Stoudamire is not a point guard.


----------



## goldfinger2020 (May 11, 2003)

Stat of the game:

Blazers 5-9 from the line

We should be punishing these guys, but we've played right into their hands.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Now is the time to trade Bonzi for Allan Houston. F the talent, Allan would make this team so much better, and we MUST get someone besides Damon to be our starting point guard, running the offense with only 13 seconds on the clock is absurd, we are a good team its just we have idiots in our backcourt. Bonzi is just as trash as Damon, if I was Nash I would do the deal whatever it was to get Bonzi the hell out of here. Seriously, its so painful to watch, Im getting depressed here.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

That was just the worst play I've seen in the history of basketball. (24 second violation)


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Did anyone just see Damon and McInnis continously throwing the ball to each other and by the time Zach got it it was a 24 seconds violation, I really want to throw up, I am disgusted, whatever it takes Nash, trade these *******s away.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Poor*

Sick. The defense is not there. No hustle. No passion.

The Blazers are making the Sonics look like a top-tier team.

Stuart


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

PLEASE TRADE OUR GUARDS!

i liked how they played catch to get us a 24 sec violation.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

The problem with Damon is that his game is dribbling: That IS his game. McInnis is a good backup PG, but he can't lead an offense. Portland's got a really good front court, but our back court simply stinks. I think we have the worst back court in the nba. Our guards are idiotic, like the announcers said, they burn off 14 seconds before initating anything. Damon and Wells are simply awful. McInnis is ok, but in total, the backcourt stinks.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Oh my. Where was the help D on Rasard Lewis' drive? Sheed and Zach just watched him lay it up!

Stuart


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

why is wells awful?

he played good D and was hittin jumpers..


mcginnis has been brickin whenever he is in along with damon.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> The problem with Damon is that his game is dribbling: That IS his game. McInnis is a good backup PG, but he can't lead an offense. Portland's got a really good front court, but our back court simply stinks. I think we have the worst back court in the nba. Our guards are idiotic, like the announcers said, they burn off 14 seconds before initating anything. Damon and Wells are simply awful. McInnis is ok, but in total, the backcourt stinks.


McInnis is a decent backup. Damon shouldn't be on a team that isn't totally centered around his offense. He plays lazy and he dribbles alot, but he DOESN'T GO TO THE HOLE or MOVE AROUND ON OFFENSE ONCE HE PASSES THE BALL OFF. He just grabs a bucket of popcorn and a bong and watches the blazers get a shotclock violation.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> why is wells awful?


Are u kidding? I shouldn't even be replying to this post, your credibility went straight out the window with that comment.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Wells wasn't as bad as the play of the Blazers point guards, most notably Stoudamire. What a bonehead.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

If that is the best effort Portland can put up, then they can :kissmy:

Another  game! Portland needs some  outside shooting. Why did I waste my Friday night watching this  game! aghhhhhhh! :whatever:


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

I thought the Blazers played great tonight. 

:yes:


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Dump Cheeks, Damon, Mcginnis

What do u think we could get for all 3?

A ball boy?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I am so pizzed off. Seriously, I want to shoot Damon in his face, then Bonzi. Our team has so much potential but it will never be reached if we dont have players who can get Sheed and Zach the ball. I feel sorry for Sheed, he gets so much crap from the media and ungrateful fans and all he needs is a good point guard to get him the ball and he can put up games like this. Im so irritated.


----------



## RetroBlazers (Jun 29, 2003)

is there a reason that jeff and damon won't pass the ball? well, check that, they did pass it back and forth for 24 seconds...


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Is sheed a victim of the poor point guard work? Think about it. His best times have been when Damon wasn't initiating the offense.

:yes:


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroBlazers</b>!
> is there a reason that jeff and damon won't pass the ball? well, check that, they did pass it back and forth for 24 seconds...


I'm sure those nancys are passing the balls to each other tonight. 

:upset:


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> Wells is REALLY STRUGGLING hard with his shot selection and shot.


You can live with a player not shooting well or having a bad game but not putting a hand up on the open shooter is inexcusable.

How many times will Wells _watch_ Murray shoot jumpers?

*Notes:* Listening closely to Karl’s comments you will notice that he is secretly criticizing the Blazers poor coaching.
“The difference in the game is that Seattle knows what they are going to do; Portland is searching for their identity.”

“Portland has absolutely no spacing in their offence”.

Tolbert: “All of the blazer players are hesitant to shoot the open jump shot.” 

- Damon and McInnis take 15 seconds off of the shot clock to bring the ball up, pretend to throw the post entry pass, and then swing the ball around the perimeter (every single time).

- Wells is not the right shooting guard for the big lineup.

- Davis has played poor all season (so far). He plays an absolutely lackadaisical game and never boxes his man out. He rebounds by simply out muscling or out jumping opponents (very fundamentally unsound player).

- Rasheed loses control for an instant (turning a close game into a laugher). 
To his defense the call was one of the worst in recent memory.

- Randolph inexplicably sits for the first 9 minutes of the 4th quarter. His defense was absolutely horrendous on this night. When he was not leaving his man open for jumpers he was getting burnt lunging and reaching for steals.

- IMO it does not matter how effective Rasheed and Randolph are they will never reach their full potential as a duo with the current group of guards ability to suffocating the shot clock.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

I agree. The defense by the guards WAS CRAP. 

Coaching and ball management lost another game for us. We've lost too many. Cheeks is accountable from now on.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*This is all old news*

People this is all old news. Did anybody expect Damon or Mcinnis to play D? Bonzi never plays D except the passing lanes. Damon and Mcinnis have never passed the ball well beyond a single game here and there. Isn't it amazing how the team is mediocre year after year, maybe even worse then that this year, and we keep bringing the same old crappy PG into the lineup every year? Bonzi sure looks like he is primed for that "break out year"...NOT. He in fact looks like he is on par to continue what he started last year...a solid statistical decline. If it weren't for the two forwards on this team, this team would be getting its teeth kicked in so badly every night that people would be afraid to where Portland gear in their home town.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I think Bonzi is still pissed off because he only got a 7 million dollar contact.. Poor widdow Bonzi!!!!

This punk actually thought he was worth the max. Bonzi, your worth X-lax because I use your card to wipe my...


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Shame on all of you Damon bashers! :upset: 

Not one single....AAAALLLLLLLL AAABBBOOOOOAAARRDD!!! :jump: 

3 assists, 3 TO's, 3 pts. And there were some of you who actually made a post about giving him the reigns. :rotf:


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

I enjoyed G Karl as part of the broadcast team. He avoided the rah rah entertainment junk and actually inserted some intelligent analysis. If we could trade Mo for George I would be happy, but I think he wants to take a year off. 

It used to be rumored that BobW and Karl were friends. If so, he may well be the Blazers coach next year. Some communication between Karl and Bob would also explain Karl's comment about Sheed maybe fitting in well with the Mavs.


----------

